# Navitrack VS Scout Locator



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not referring to the Seektech(yellow) line of locators. 

I have a scout and that's the only one I've ever used. I'm honestly not sure what am I missing out on. 

What can a navitrack locator do that a scout can't.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd like to know the answers to those questions as well.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Not referring to the Seektech(yellow) line of locators.
> 
> I have a scout and that's the only one I've ever used. I'm honestly not sure what am I missing out on.
> 
> What can a navitrack locator do that a scout can't.


I also use the scout , came with my set up as a freebee .earlier today was doing a little reading up on the navitrack locator ( red one ). it seems that it has capabilities of tracing utilities amongst a couple of other features that are a step up from what i would be used to. ridged says its more accurrate . i have thinking of upgrading to it , not sure its worth doing unless you get into utility locating . also raises the question , is this the best unit fo utility locating ?


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I've found the few times I have used the Navitrack that I can get a location a little faster than with my Scout. I also get a better reading when I am locating deeper in the ground (my average locate is less than five feet deep) which again makes it faster to locate. It has a much nicer display also.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I was always under the assumption that they had the same locating abilities, just different screens.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nevada Plumber said:


> I've found the few times I have used the Navitrack that I can *get a location a little faster* than with my Scout. I also *get a better reading *when I am locating deeper in the ground (my average locate is less than five feet deep) which again makes it faster to locate. It has a much nicer display also.


Why faster to find? In what way is the reading better?

Depth wise, I locate and find a signal all the time in 15' and under pipe....HOWEVER.....my deepest locate that was dug up was 12' and the scout was dead on.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1manshow said:


> I also use the scout , came with my set up as a freebee .earlier today was doing a little reading up on the navitrack locator ( red one ). it seems that it has capabilities of tracing utilities amongst a couple of other features that are a step up from what i would be used to. ridged says its more accurrate . i have thinking of upgrading to it , not sure its worth doing unless you get into utility locating . also raises the question , *is this the best unit fo utility locating* ?


No seektech is for utility locating.....but that's on a different thread.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been a while since I used the Navitrack but when I needed depth readings I just walked up to the spot and it gave me a reading where with the Scout I have to get right on top of it and then rotate it until the reading pops up. It was slightly less work with the Navitrack and that made it take slightly less time. For the work I do the Scout is just fine.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Press the down button. Then flip the scout 180 and press again. Split the difference and that's your depth. Not quite exact but good enough for digging.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here with lines often coming out under a basement floor we might very well have 12' as a starting depth leaving the house. Nevermind what you'll see 80' away in the street especially if the street is uphill.

You'll see close to 2' additional depth on flat terrain with pitch alone...

The deepest manhole I've ever looked in was reminiscent of looking down an abandoned Titan I Missile Silo...

So the deep locates are pretty much the norm for me in many places. Plbgbiz had mentioned at least once in the past that on trenchless I speak more of lining than bursting the depth is one of the primary reasons for this. In addition some areas like New Haven have a loose sandy fill where a 15' hole just might end up having a 30' diameter.:laughing:

So deeper locates are a common one for me. The Screens and indications are different between the Navitrac and the Scout. With the Scout having a lot more to it with positioning and button pushing. You'd have to compare manuals to see what I mean, I only used the Scout very briefly when they decided to "Upgrade Me" :laughing: and I traded it back almost immediately.

For my purposes the Navitrac was faster, easier to use, and clearly better for my needs.

Plus I'm old and I'd be out there wandering around with my reading glasses to see that postage stamp sized screen...:laughing:


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> No seektech is for utility locating.....but that's on a different thread.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbydm2hLp4s

about 17 minutes into this vid . they go into gas line tracing with the navitrack.may this unit has its limitations compared to the seektech ( yellow )


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Utility locating for our purposes is meaningless...
Our "Call Before You Dig" takes care of that under law, and we aren't going to assume the liability...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It is real simple the navitrack II has more freq. in sonde mode so it can work with many brands of equipment and the scout has fewer choices, since you use Ridgid and use 512 you are not missing out on anything except maybe a little fast speed. Then when you go to the line trace the Navitrack again has more choices mainly some higher freqs that are only really used in very difficult situations so since the scout has the most common used you are not missing out again. It's really a product pairing thing also if you have the brick transmitter than the scout matches its available choices, if you buy the 10 watt transmitter then the Navitrack matches it's available choices.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I myself would never buy the Navitrack II when for $700 more I can have all the extras that the Seektech SR-60 or for even less money the SR-24 offer. OmniSeek and dual line trace and the extra 2 antenna are a bargain.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I was always under the assumption that they had the same locating abilities, just different screens.


The Nav has stronger receiver and more frequencies. 

I also like not having to hunch over.


----------

